# Farm, Davidstow, Cornwall



## highcannons (Jul 12, 2011)

Came across this by happen-chance, pretty derelict but and looks like its been so for some time.











There are (or was) quite a few buildings in a very large yard area





I dunno wether (he he) the sheep or me was more surprised to meet..





er....dunno wot this is



















main house










er, is that a new propane bottle?




















So I was going to try getting in untill I saw the weird religous stuf on the door.....

























Thanks for looking..


----------



## Breesey (Jul 14, 2011)

This is where the cheddar was made, I heard? 

Nice find, looks like a pretty derelict place.

Shame you couldn't access that house, maybe there'd have been some interesting religious artifacts and stuff.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you think the house might still be being lived in? I've come across a few houses that are in a terrible state to then find out someone is living in there!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 15, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Do you think the house might still be being lived in? I've come across a few houses that are in a terrible state to then find out someone is living in there!



I was thinking exactly the same Em, although it looks derelict, no broken windows or signs of other attempts to access it. Nice find though are they milling stones in the later pics?


----------



## st33ly (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice find 

The house looks like one of those hard to judge places. It could be that the owner past away not that long ago and thats why it all looks in good shape still.


----------



## smiler (Jul 15, 2011)

That’s a nice find I enjoyed looking, if you didn’t feel comfortable about going into the house then I feel you were right not to, Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Artypie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the round stones are for chicken feed, as they are dished, not flat like millstones.


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2011)

Artypie said:


> I think the round stones are for chicken feed, as they are dished, not flat like millstones.



The round troughs are for feeding animals, i.e. calves, sheep; pigs etc, back when all our meat was free range, organic and additive free.


----------



## highcannons (Jul 17, 2011)

Breesey said:


> This is where the cheddar was made, I heard?
> 
> Nice find, looks like a pretty derelict place.
> 
> Shame you couldn't access that house, maybe there'd have been some interesting religious artifacts and stuff.



yeah, thought about it since and will probably go back. Wasn't really set up with anything much as I was just mooching around on the moor rather than going for a specific visit....


----------



## highcannons (Jul 17, 2011)

Breesey said:


> This is where the cheddar was made, I heard?
> 
> Nice find, looks like a pretty derelict place.
> 
> Shame you couldn't access that house, maybe there'd have been some interesting religious artifacts and stuff.



Sorry, yes it is where the cheese is made but a very large area, I dont think anyone would come across this place ordinarily..


----------



## highcannons (Jul 17, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Do you think the house might still be being lived in? I've come across a few houses that are in a terrible state to then find out someone is living in there!



I have a feeling it may be lived in.....we shall see....and yes I come across some places in a awful state in which some unfortunate/mad bugger is living in. I think it is what makes me careful (Bates Motel!)


----------

